# Plusieurs profils utilisateurs



## aloha0504 (18 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un IPad Wifi 32Go et à peine branché j'ai déjà un problème.

J'ai complètement zappé le fait que l'os de lIPad est le même que celui de l'iphone et qu'il n'y a donc pas de gestion de plusieurs comptes utilisateurs.
D'après les dernières annonces  lors de la WWDC il ne me semble pas que cette fonctionnalité soit dans les tuyaux.

Avez-vous des conseils pour "simuler" cette fonctionnalité très pratique lorsque l'on partage ce joli joujou avec sa femme


----------



## NoxDiurna (18 Juin 2010)

Prend toi un deuxième. Plus sérieusement, je crois qu'il n'y ait aucune solution pour ton besoin.


----------

